# Whirlpool gas oven won't heat or broil.



## Folsom-Mark (Mar 31, 2009)

My gas oven won't heat up. Range top burners ignite and work, but neither the bake nor the broil igniters fire. The electrical panel has power and acts like it's working, but no heat. Why would both igniters fail at the same time? Must be in the panel, right?

Thanks.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

I would say that it is the control panel because like you said its highly unlikely that both igniters went out at the same time. But on most ranges the broiler gets used all most none its possible that the broiler hadn’t been working for a while and you only noticed it when the bake went out. If this is the case the igniters are the most likely cause. Also the holes in the burner may be stopped up. Your control panel is probably bad but you need to consider other things before you spend the money on the control.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

I won't second guess applianceman's diagnosis only because I have been out of the loop for the better a decade, but have repaired a fair number of control boards at the component level and most do have a single board that controls both. It would be uncommon to have 2 igniters go bad at once, but also be prepared to pay up to $500 for the repair - how old is it and what is the model number?


----------



## Folsom-Mark (Mar 31, 2009)

hychesee said:


> I won't second guess applianceman's diagnosis only because I have been out of the loop for the better a decade, but have repaired a fair number of control boards at the component level and most do have a single board that controls both. It would be uncommon to have 2 igniters go bad at once, but also be prepared to pay up to $500 for the repair - how old is it and what is the model number?


Hi,

The model # is SF377PEGQ1. It's ten years old.

I tried turning off the power to the oven for a few minutes, and turning it back on. Now the broiler igniter fires and the broiler works. But the oven igniter does not fire. So, I removed the oven igniter and tried a VOM to the connector of the removed igniter. It appears to be open circuit. Should be short circuit, right?

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

If the ignitor is good, it will read all o's (if a digital meteris used) If you are getting 110 v on the wires that connect to ignitor. Replace ignitor


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Does the oven have a separate gas regulator? I found some that had a red reset button on them that would trip for low gas pressure. That would make it seem like no ignition.


----------



## Folsom-Mark (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the help, all of you who replied to me. I removed both ignitors, checked both with my analog VOM, and determined that the oven ignitor was bad. The broiler ignitor still works, and showed low resistance when checked with the meter, so I just reinstalled it.

Now I just need to install the ignitor we ordered, and we'll be back in business.

Thanks again,
Mark.

P.S. Is there somewhere special to post that my issue has been resolved?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Folsom-Mark said:


> Thanks for the help, all of you who replied to me. I removed both ignitors, checked both with my analog VOM, and determined that the oven ignitor was bad. The broiler ignitor still works, and showed low resistance when checked with the meter, so I just reinstalled it.
> 
> Now I just need to install the ignitor we ordered, and we'll be back in business.
> 
> ...


 
Glad to hear you got it fixed/ repaired..:thumbsup::thumbup: Just results here


----------

